# FreeBSD under WMware - devd flood



## abishai (Nov 9, 2019)

I installed sysutils/graylog to collect logs from all my VMs and noticed a lot of message from one that runs under VMware.

```
Processing event '!system=CAM subsystem=periph type=error device=cd0 serial="10000000000000000001" cam_status="0xcc" scsi_status=2 scsi_sense="70 02 3a 00" CDB="00 00 00 00 00 00 " '
```
devd generates ~ 80 messages per minute. 
dmesg:

```
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <NECVMWar VMware IDE CDR10 1.00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number 10000000000000000001
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
cd0: quirks=0x40<RETRY_BUSY>
```

Well, okay, we have virtual cd without media, but why keep query it every second?


----------

